# 7" travel DH bike



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking for a 'mini' dh bike w/ 180mm of travel. Looked at local classifieds and narrowed my price range. Heard good things about both bikes.

I want to hear about what you prefer and your experience (if any) with the bikes.

2012 Giant Faith
2012 Giant Faith For Sale

Thanks a lot guys, everything helps!
John


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Check the Faith for cracks around where the seat tube and top tube join together. I know of two people who have cracked theirs frames. No problem getting them replaced but they were the original owners.

Eric


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for the input. Do you know of anyone that has a TR250?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

the Faith is listed as a size small and the transition is a size medium big difference ... get the bike that fits you better...

My husband had a 2012 TR250. Rode it at blue and Mont Ste Anne. Sold it because he needed more travel


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

The TR250 is quite a bit heavier and not pedal friendly like the Faith. Also you do realize the TR250 is frame only? Most are asking $3k for complete which is hilare to me but I guess that's what the market is commanding right now! An awful lot of them (TR250) for sale tells me the bike isn't all that. I had some time on the Faith and it was the most fun FR bike I've ever ridden.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The faith is a freeride bike as well, not like a "mini DH bike". Not like the "slopestyle" genera bikes. I suppose you could fix it to some extent with a angleset headset and offset shock reducers, but it won't be anywhere near optimal.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Gman086 said:


> The TR250 is quite a bit heavier and not pedal friendly like the Faith. Also you do realize the TR250 is frame only? Most are asking $3k for complete which is hilare to me but I guess that's what the market is commanding right now! An awful lot of them (TR250) for sale tells me the bike isn't all that. I had some time on the Faith and it was the most fun FR bike I've ever ridden.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Thank you for the input. I feel very stupid for not realizing that the TR was for the frame only. I should have known b/c of how cheap it was.



cyclelicious said:


> the Faith is listed as a size small and the transition is a size medium big difference ... get the bike that fits you better...
> 
> My husband had a 2012 TR250. Rode it at blue and Mont Ste Anne. Sold it because he needed more travel


Realizing know that the TR250 was only for the frame, I guess my only option is the Faith. I'm a small guy at 5'7 and I'm pretty light so I guess travel will be fine for me (I hope?). Again I am not quite sure yet.



Jayem said:


> The faith is a freeride bike as well, not like a "mini DH bike". Not like the "slopestyle" genera bikes. I suppose you could fix it to some extent with a angleset headset and offset shock reducers, but it won't be anywhere near optimal.


So the Faith really is not a good DH bike. What bike should I look at then? Is a bike like the voltage more suitable or do you think it has the same problem?

Thanks
John


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

How about any of these?

Buy a Bullit for Christmas !!!!! For Sale
2005 '05 Norco Shore For Sale
2010 trek session 8 *need sold ASAP For Sale

Obviously the session but It's a little out of my price range. Norco seems great but the geometry scares me. Santa Cruz can't handle dh trails?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Session 8, sure, but it's a full on DH bike, a great one, but sounds like more than you are looking for? 

Bullit, similar problem as before, more of an AM bike with BB clearance and such for pedaling. May fit the "best" of anything suggested so far, but you could do better IMO.

Norco shore, even worse than the Faith and same super-heavy "freeride" type bike and not "slopestyle".

Transition has made some nice bikes along the lines of what you want. The TR250 isn't one of them, but it may be worth looking for used transitions. Specialized Enduro SX is another good one.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

The only transition bikes I know would be the TR450, 250 and their old Gran Mal. I prefer something with 180mm of suspension +, especially for the bike park. There are a lot of rooty sections and drops. I guess however 170mm would be fine?

How about the Entourage? Is it the same as the faith?

I was also thinking about the SX Trail originally. It's a wicked bike but there are none in my area or in Ontario.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Try to find a Canfield One. 7 or 8" in the rear, depending on the linkage mount hole you choose. Built like a tank, but still light. Climbs like an AM bike, descends like a nimble DH bike. I'm running a Float 180 fork on mine, and it feels great. It also doesn't void the warranty to put a dual crown on it, so you can go full DH (and still be able to pedal when needed). They were just discontinued this past year, so you'll have to see if you can find one used. But even used, the bike is absolutely amazing. Just do a google search on the bike and you'll see how beloved the bike is. Same with Canfield as a company. Top shelf guys, and even better products.

And sorry, I'm not selling mine. Ever.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

charging_rhinos said:


> And sorry, I'm not selling mine. Ever.


Haha I believe you. Never seen that bike before. Seems like the SX trail, really awesome. Sucks that they discontinued it. Searched it on pinkbike and craigslist and can't find any for sale

Anyways does Canfield only sell frames?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, 180 is a bit of an odd travel size, there are definitely some, but you might want to open up to 160-180mm, that would really increase the options. I assume you'd be putting a SC fork up front with 170-180mm of travel.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

You could also look at 2013 and older Intense Uzzi's. I run mine at 180mm, (7") front and rear and is just under 30lbs. Climbs good and descends great. It has G3 adjustable dropouts to change the geometry and the rear shock linkage is adjustable between 6.5-7" travel. I've ridden it at Mammoth and Snow Summit bike parks recently and it rocks.:cornut: And like the Canfield, mine will never be for sale.:nono:


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats crazy how its under 30lbs. Seems like a great bike. Just searched and there are none in my area but I'll keep a good eye on it. What are your thoughs on the SS2 or the transition blind side?

John


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've heard good things about both, but I don't have any personal experience on either one. Here's a review on the SS2 though and they seem to like it. Good luck.:thumbsup:

» Intense SS2 Review - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

If you don't mind buying used check out a 2011-2012 Specialized SX Trail. Their Status bike is basically the same frame, but with a pretty heavy spec. My 2012 SX weighs in a 36 pounds stock, and I've lightened it a bit.

Basically, it's everything I've ever wanted in a bike: 7" travel front and rear, awesome linkage design (let's face it, the FSR design was, is, and always will be a great design), 65* head angle, and a low bottom bracket height.

I climb pretty much everything that is climbable by leveling the saddle and pushing it forward on the rails, and I turn the shock's compression up to about 13 clicks in. I regularly out-climb XC guys. When I get to the top, I back the compression off, drop the post and let it rip. The thing is soooo much fun to ride! Super-nimble, soaks up everything, and is playful on trail-hits, transfers and gaps. Basically, it's a slopestyle bike that isn't out of its element in the gnar and pedals extremely well.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

The SX trail is my number one pick, but none are in my area and no ones selling one. Unless.....................
























you sell me yours?


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

YYZ said:


> The SX trail is my number one pick, but none are in my area and no ones selling one. Unless.....................
> 
> you sell me yours?


LOL. You're funny!!!


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Slightly confused as you say 7" DH bike, but now asking for slope style bikes...
Anyway,
Look for the following bikes-
SX Trail last model year
Voltage (CC ran them with boxxers, various shocks fit)
Entourage
Commencal supreme FR
Giant Glory. (Before the geo changes when they were still wack, and short shock it to slacken it out and reduce travel)
Demo 7
Norco Truax (possible FR bike)


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Specialized Enduro Evo might fit the bill as well. It's kind of the SX trail replacement


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

bad andy said:


> Specialized Enduro Evo might fit the bill as well. It's kind of the SX trail replacement


Not nearly as burly as the SX was though. The Enduro is very light-duty compared to a DH bike, and probably wouldn't stand up to sustained bike park abuse for very long. The SX was built like a tank (and weighed as much too), but it could take quite a beating.

As was mentioned earlier, you might be able to find a Commencal Supreme FR for a good price. I hear it's a lot of fun to ride, and it may jump better than the DH model with the slightly shorter wheelbase.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Another great bike. But again I need to wait until one pops up in my area. A few on pinkbike but most are large/medium and don't ship.
I will probably wait a couple months when a few more bikes start popping up on pinkbike. There will most likely be a better variety of bikes and hopefully cheaper.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

PUNKY said:


> Slightly confused as you say 7" DH bike, but now asking for slope style bikes...


I just want a bike that will work good for the bike park and DH runs. I don't want go for a full on DH sled for cash reasons.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

With the wheel size switch, you likely will find a lot of people dumping their 26er for the latest and greatest.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Not as many as u might think. A lot of people like their 26ers and will likely keep them for as long as possible because they don't believe the hype and I'm one of them. 26ers are better as far as I'm concerned and I won't make the switch for as long as my bike is still able to roll.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I too always rode 26ers. Dont like 29ers although they do make good cx bikes. 650b is also not to bad but I still prefer 26ers. I guess its just that way more bikes are coming out with a 27.5 wheel set and how it is kind of a norm.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Not as many as u might think. A lot of people like their 26ers and will likely keep them for as long as possible because they don't believe the hype and I'm one of them. 26ers are better as far as I'm concerned and I won't make the switch for as long as my bike is still able to roll.


Yeah, you're probably right. 
I mean how many racers sell their bike at the end of the season to get the newest colour-way? Or are under sponsor obligations to run the latest model? Or realize that they could possibly be leaving 10ths of seconds on the track by not switching to a larger wheelsize? Or are in need of a new bike this year as their current ride is slightly dated in the geo department for full on DH racing?

But yeah, everybody is going to be keeping their 26er DH bikes regardless of the level they compete at...


----------



## Geoff Smith (Jan 16, 2014)

You should look into the Airborne toxin, it has a rockshox 180 mil front fork and a new one costs 1700


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

PUNKY said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> I mean how many racers sell their bike at the end of the season to get the newest colour-way? Or are under sponsor obligations to run the latest model? Or realize that they could possibly be leaving 10ths of seconds on the track by not switching to a larger wheelsize? Or are in need of a new bike this year as their current ride is slightly dated in the geo department for full on DH racing?
> 
> But yeah, everybody is going to be keeping their 26er DH bikes regardless of the level they compete at...


I didn't say everybody was going to keep their bikes. I said not as many as you might think would be selling them. So don't get your sarcastic panties in a tangle just because someone doesn't totally agree with you. It comes across as being a little douchie. Some riders will obviously sell their bikes for new ones, but not the majority of riders. Sponsored riders/pros do not make up the majority of riders. Your average rider/weekend warrior isn't going to sell/buy a new bike every year.

Anyway, good luck on your hunt for a 7" travel 26er YYZ. Let us know what you get.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Never heard of Airborne. Just searched it. It's a super cheap bike. But that is what I am afraid of. Do you have any experience with this manufacturer?


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just ordered this 2015 Trek Session Park with 190mm of travel and 26 wheel.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome looking bike. How does it ride?


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> Awesome looking bike. How does it ride?


Doesn't come out till Oct. sadly. Same frame as the Trek Session but shortened the chain stay to make it more playful. I'm hoping it will be awesome ha ha!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

I rode a trek session 8 today at Stevens pass. First FS and 26" I ever rode. That was plush. I was riding stuff I would never touch with my ht.29"

Also they will be selling some of their rentals soon as trek give them new equip.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

charging_rhinos said:


> Try to find a Canfield One. 7 or 8" in the rear, depending on the linkage mount hole you choose. Built like a tank, but still light. Climbs like an AM bike, descends like a nimble DH bike. I'm running a Float 180 fork on mine, and it feels great. It also doesn't void the warranty to put a dual crown on it, so you can go full DH (and still be able to pedal when needed). They were just discontinued this past year, so you'll have to see if you can find one used. But even used, the bike is absolutely amazing. Just do a google search on the bike and you'll see how beloved the bike is. Same with Canfield as a company. Top shelf guys, and even better products.
> 
> And sorry, I'm not selling mine. Ever.


true words....this is really the bike you want


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YYZ said:


> Haha I believe you. Never seen that bike before. Seems like the SX trail, really awesome. Sucks that they discontinued it. Searched it on pinkbike and craigslist and can't find any for sale
> 
> Anyways does Canfield only sell frames?


rides better then the SX....a way better climber and the same descending....but the rear wheel path of the One goes over stuff slightly better


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

SMT... I agree. I rode my 2011 ONE for everything till I built my '14 Jedi over the winter. It then became just my trail bike, at least until the Balance shows up at my door!! It will become my loaner DH bike at that time. The crew at Canfield are nothing but top notch. OP needs to keep looking for a used the ONE frame and build up from there. It's not the fastest climber but definitely gets the job done leaving you in good shape for the fast and fun DH run


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

What are the main differences between the Jedi and One, except the one being discontinued? I would buy a frame but only if I get a good deal on it as I don't have too much cash to spend on a new bike. $2500 is what I have.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in the same situation. 

Waiting a mini dh bike for park like whistler/big bear.

Currently on the 1st type tranisition blindside. Something about the rig I just don't like I want off it stat! 

My bro has a stashed IH 7 point frame. Just think about throwing my 888 air dropped to 7inch. 7/7 would be lively as fuk!

Thought on IH 7 as park bike?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^ I'm using my 6 Point for a park bike right now and it's wicked fun. I have an Avy 8.75" shock so it actually has 7" travel (same rear triangle as 7 point). Running a Lyrik DH 170 front with a Works -1.5 deg angleset on her and she RIPS! Those old DW link bikes still ride better than 85% of the current offerings; no joke!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

#1ORBUST said:


> I'm in the same situation.
> 
> Waiting a mini dh bike for park like whistler/big bear.
> 
> ...


You should check out the park session. Its got a shorter chainstay to make it more playful then the normal dh session. I getting mine for 3400 plus tax.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Still some new Uzzi frames available. Makes a great park/all around bike.

Intense Uzzi Frame 2014 | Frames | Intense Cycles USA


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Gman086 said:


> ^^ I'm using my 6 Point for a park bike right now and it's wicked fun. I have an Avy 8.75" shock so it actually has 7" travel (same rear triangle as 7 point). Running a Lyrik DH 170 front with a Works -1.5 deg angleset on her and she RIPS! Those old DW link bikes still ride better than 85% of the current offerings; no joke!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


I know they do...My only concern is i'm a pretty ruff rider. I know the IH were blowing lower links pretty fast.

I always wanted a Sunday. IH Mini sunday!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Still some new Uzzi frames available. Makes a great park/all around bike.
> 
> Intense Uzzi Frame 2014 | Frames | Intense Cycles USA


It's awesome how they are still selling them. However, I will only have enough money for the frame and I will have to wait another couple of years to get enough money to build it up.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> I know they do...My only concern is i'm a pretty ruff rider. I know the IH were blowing lower links pretty fast.
> 
> I always wanted a Sunday. IH Mini sunday!


The 7pt is good at shocking and gnarling!

Do it!!! It's a collector's item. The last year that they made them, the design was refined and improved over the older 7pt. They got rid of the bent top tube and made the bike longer/faster/lower/slacker with more Sam Hill steeze.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> The 7pt is good at shocking and gnarling!
> 
> Do it!!! It's a collector's item. The last year that they made them, the design was refined and improved over the older 7pt. They got rid of the bent top tube and made the bike longer/faster/lower/slacker with more Sam Hill steeze.


If I paint it a day glow color everyone will think I'm rocking a 2015 bike anyway.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> ... i'm a pretty ruff rider.


You should advertise at the truck stops.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> You should advertise at the truck stops.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

YYZ said:


> What are the main differences between the Jedi and One, except the one being discontinued? I would buy a frame but only if I get a good deal on it as I don't have too much cash to spend on a new bike. $2500 is what I have.


The Jedi is an 8" FR/DH bike, slack head angle (64 degrees on my 2011), strong (read: heavy) with enough rearward movement in the axle path that it needs an extra pulley on the seat tube to keep chain growth manageable.

The One was more of a long-travel all-mountain bike. Conventional axle path, no idler pulley, not as heavy, steeper head angle. I _think _they had 7" / 180mm of rear travel but don't take my word for it.

$2500 is probably reasonable for either, depending on the year (2009 sure, 2014 nope) but I've seen very few for sale, so it's hard to say.

A used Jedi is much more likely to include a dual-crown fork and will probably have stronger/heavier parts all around, and the frames were more expensive in the first place, so a used Jedi will likely cost more than used One from the same model year.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

The One was designed to be a do-everything AM/FR/DH bike that can be pedaled. The linear axle path of the One and its linkage angles make it climb quite well, albeit a bit softer than some AM bikes by virtue of the fact that you've got 7 or 8" of travel in back. To change the travel, you just unbolt the back end of the shock and switch it to the other mounting hole. Mine has a sort of floaty feeling while climbing, but it climbs VERY quickly. Massive traction. 65-degree head angle makes it feel very DH bike-ish on the descents. Very strong, too. You can put a dual crown on it and it doesn't void the warranty. Mine tips the scales at around 33lb with a good but not extravagant build with a DBair in back and Float 180 on front.

The Jedi (Never owned one, but ridden one) is a pure DH machine. Not built for climbing, built for eating rocks, jumps, and drops. The axle path of the new Jedi has ~9" of upward travel, and ~2.5" of rearward travel. That rearward travel helps soak up square-edged hits and not lose forward momentum. It works. Boy, does it work! The bike feels incredibly smooth, and you just keep gaining speed, even through rough stuff. 63-deg head angle on the 2014 is VERY slack, and able to handle speed and steep rocks very well. The older ones were a bit heavier than the current model. I've seen a few of the new 2014 Jedi builds in the mid to upper 30-lb range, which is what many if not most current DH bikes are at. Very competitive in weight. But both of the bikes are VERY high quality. Well thought out oversized linkage pivot bearings, clean cable paths, and super strong.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> I know they do...My only concern is i'm a pretty ruff rider. I know the IH were blowing lower links pretty fast.
> 
> I always wanted a Sunday. IH Mini sunday!


The lower link was an issue only with the MK III's. I've never ever heard of a link or rear triangle issue with the 7 or 6 Points. They're among the toughest, most capable bikes ever built. I bought mine from one of IH's World Cup riders and I can assure you, you aren't as ruff on your bike as he is! Still going strong after 8 years of solid DH and FR use.

Cheers,

G


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

2011 Specialized SX Trail 2 Small REDUCED For Sale

or

2010 trek session 8 *need sold ASAP For Sale


----------



## ftbjoe (Oct 21, 2004)

It sounds like a voltage would be nearly exactly what you are looking for. Get a used one with the boxxer rc on it. I was on one until I upgraded to a session and now a Wilson. It's a great value and it is vary versatile. A ton of the bikes that have been listed are better overall bikes but I think you will get more value in your price range with something like a voltage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> The lower link was an issue only with the MK III's. I've never ever heard of a link or rear triangle issue with the 7 or 6 Points. They're among the toughest, most capable bikes ever built. I bought mine from one of IH's World Cup riders and I can assure you, you aren't as ruff on your bike as he is! Still going strong after 8 years of solid DH and FR use.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G


They links are pretty beefy on these bikes!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Alright ladies and gents. Have no idea if anyone is subscribed to this thread anymore but I ended up settling for a 2008 SX Trail that I got for about a grand. It's in great shape and it feels awesome. I got it about 2 weeks ago but I kept forgetting to post a pic here.




















It's doesn't have the beefiest front end, but when I take it to the bike park I'm going to decide whether or not a Totem is going on it.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice score!!! And welcome to the SX Trail Club! Does it have 160mm of travel at both ends? My '12 has 180 mm at both ends, but I honestly don't use it all very often. It just depends on the terrain you're riding, I guess.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

cookieMonster said:


> Nice score!!! And welcome to the SX Trail Club! Does it have 160mm of travel at both ends? My '12 has 180 mm at both ends, but I honestly don't use it all very often. It just depends on the terrain you're riding, I guess.


Yep, 160 RC2 and a DHX 5. So many people say that the 2008 is kinda ugly looking, but the orange/black scheme is really growing on me. The 2012 is definitely the nicest frame geo/colour, especially the 2 with the lime van. I don't know why I like all these neon colours, I feel like 12 year old girl. Anyways can't wait for next year to really use this thing.


----------

